# Bees in Trees



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Are you sure that's a pecan tree? It appears to be a Crepe Myrtle. What part of San Antonio are you in? I grew up in Castroville and still have alot of freinds in SA.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Sure doesn't look like the pecans we have here in NM.

The hive is cool though.


----------



## missing (Jun 13, 2007)

*What type of Tree?*

I see the confusion, the tree the bees were taken from was a crepe myrtle, the tree they are hanging from is a pecan. Well to clear up the confusion. Yes, they are pecan trees, i have nice large pecans, (which i will pick close to a thousand pounds of pecans this year). i do have a crepe myrtle but it is no where close to the pecan trees. 

Just trying to save the bees that will normally die from homeowners who are afraid of them or just don't realize the benefit to the landscape the bees provide. 

If and when i ever get honey, oh well. what a plus. if not i have the best pollinated weeds in SA.


----------

